# digifant II rev limiter



## nitrous16v (Jan 16, 2004)

does anyone know how to raise or eliminate the revlimiter in a digi II (91 8v gti) i have a chip and its still around 6400-6500 rev limit. has improved the low digi bog but im looking to raise or remove since im using this vehicle in a racing application, 1.8l high comp (13.5-1) tt 276 deg hydro cam,chip, 2" tt race dp,k&n,3.5 bar fpr. any ideas?????
thanks ,rick


----------



## nitrous16v (Jan 16, 2004)

*Re: digifant II rev limiter (nitrous16v)*

i just spoke with AMS advanced motorsport solutions and they still offer digi chip/ecu upgrades , rev limit is increased to 7000rpms and on the dyno they gained 11hp in the mid range and 8 hp peak. the dyno chart shows 93hp/105 ft/lbs tq stock and 102hp and 108ft/lbs tq with AMS chip/ecu upgrade. you need to send your ecu to them. application are 
1987 1/2 to 1992 49state golf/jetta
1987 1/2 to 1990 california golf/jetta
1990-1992 cabrio
their contact info is.
AMS
1-310-763-8000
http://www.amspower.com


----------



## DIRTYONE (Feb 16, 2004)

i need an ams ecu bad


----------



## set (Nov 27, 2003)

*Re: digifant II rev limiter (nitrous16v)*

I know how to. You will need an EPROM programmer though.


----------



## 91green (Apr 1, 2005)

*Re: digifant II rev limiter (nitrous16v)*

Sent AMS an email, looking for same upgrade as you, keep us posted on your results.
Thanks


----------



## redGTInj (Jul 6, 2003)

*Re: digifant II rev limiter (91green)*

back from the dead....any mor einfo on this...I have a buddy that could use that extra bit of top end http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## veedub1991 (Mar 16, 2006)

*Re: digifant II rev limiter (redGTInj)*

TT chip, they will put the limit where ever you want it.


----------



## tserof (Aug 22, 2004)

*Re: digifant II rev limiter (veedub1991)*


_Quote, originally posted by *veedub1991* »_TT chip, they will put the limit where ever you want it.

This is true, as for Collin he will set you right up http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## nitrous16v (Jan 16, 2004)

*Re: digifant II rev limiter (tserof)*

yea anywhere below 6450 or what ever stock is. i know collin and he can not raise the rev limiter on the digi chips.


----------



## nitrous16v (Jan 16, 2004)

*Re: digifant II rev limiter (91green)*

the AMS digi eprom upgrade did raise the rev limiter to 7k, none of the other many chips ive had and tried raised the revlimiter, ive tried different combos of digi ecus and chips stock and performance. i didnt dyno it with a stock chip so i dont have anything to compare it to. but with the AMS chip it made [email protected] wheels([email protected] crank) and 119 ftlbs tq @the wheels([email protected] crank) on a dynojet dyno. we did adj the AFM 3 clicks tighter(leaning it out) which helped the AF ratio and picked up 3-4 hp and tq @the wheels. the head is 100% stock with a tt 276 cam. bottom end is a 1.8l 8v with 1.8l 16v pistons(approx 13.5 to 1 compression) tt race header,AMS chip,TT knock sensor bushing,k&n filter,110 oct sunocco race fuel. tming at 6 deg(ams chip didnt like additional timing it actualy lost hp) one of the other chips i have is a evolution motorsports digi chip which made 2 hp less than the ams but made more power longer than the AMS. still had stock rev limit. 
http://www.myspace.com/nitrous16v



_Modified by nitrous16v at 1:31 PM 12-26-2006_


----------



## veedub1991 (Mar 16, 2006)

*Re: digifant II rev limiter (nitrous16v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nitrous16v* »_yea anywhere below 6450 or what ever stock is. i know collin and he can not raise the rev limiter on the digi chips. 

Well you got screwed then, cause I live with-in driving distance of TT's Shop. When I went in there he gave me my digi 2 chip with a 7k rev limit.


----------



## nitrous16v (Jan 16, 2004)

*Re: digifant II rev limiter (veedub1991)*

all i can say is collin told me theirs is at stock rev limit, he also asked me if i would send him my ams chips to see if he could figure out how to raise it on their chip. so im not sure what you got. but be glad you got it with out having to spend 250 for the ams.


----------



## Aurora_GL (Aug 10, 2004)

*Re: digifant II rev limiter (nitrous16v)*

well this may sound stupid but try it. replace the 5 prong fuel pump relay with a standard 4 prong to keep it from cutting the fuel at high rpms. i ahve a chip and tried this, i have no limiter in my digi 8v now.


----------



## nitrous16v (Jan 16, 2004)

*Re: digifant II rev limiter (Aurora_GL)*

Do you have the part# of the relay you used? i tried it once before and it didnt make a difference. so id like to compare part #s. and is your car digi I or digiII? mine is a 91 gti so its digi II. thanks rick


----------



## Aurora_GL (Aug 10, 2004)

*Re: digifant II rev limiter (nitrous16v)*

digi 2 i think it was relay 59 i have to look , the car is not here.


----------

